# nvidia-drivers-96. on 3.7.10 does not compile

## lostinspace2011

I have got nvidia-drivers-96.43.20 installed, but since upgrading to a more recent kernel, 3.7.10, I am no longer able to compile the nvidia-driver. I believe either

The driver has changes between 96.43.20 (installed) and 96.43.23 (current)

The kernel has changes between 3.7.9 (I believe this version worked with 96.43.20) and 3.7.10

In any case I am now getting this error:

 *Quote:*   

> * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-96.43.23 failed (compile phase):
> 
>  *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux 		SYSOUT=/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/build CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PATCHLEVEL=not4 clean module
> 
>  * 
> ...

 

Any suggestion on what to do to restore driver support, other than to downgrade, or get a newer graphics card ?

----------

## BradN

The actual error is probably further up in the output, the part you posted basically just says 'something went wrong during compile'.

----------

## lostinspace2011

Here is the complete output. 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge nvidia-drivers
> 
>  * IMPORTANT: 19 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> 
>  * Use eselect news to read news items.
> ...

 

----------

## Gusar

From the ebuild:

```
   if use kernel_linux && kernel_is ge 3 7 ; then

      ewarn "Gentoo supports kernels which are supported by NVIDIA"

      ewarn "which are limited to the following kernels:"

      ewarn "<sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.7"

      ewarn "<sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-3.7"

      ewarn ""

      ewarn "You are free to utilize epatch_user to provide whatever"

      ewarn "support you feel is appropriate, but will not receive"

      ewarn "support as a result of those changes."

   fi
```

Which means you need to add patches for newer kernels yourself. There's a bug in bugzilla that has the relevant patches for 3.7 and 3.8

----------

